# Jigging rod party boat



## lonestargulfcoast (Jun 6, 2018)

Heading on a New Buc tuna trip, want to buy a conventional jigging rod. ~$300 budget or lower. Have 8oz and 10oz jigs(225-280g) my biggest jig is 14oz (400g). Conventional reel recs also (Avet?). Thanks!


----------



## lonestargulfcoast (Jun 6, 2018)

Edit: most research I have done recommends rods from 2008- 2017ish, curious if anything new and exciting out there.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Not sure if you're looking into regular jigging or slow pitch, Amazon has GooFish Slow pitch rods for a pretty solid deal. If you clip the coupon and apply all of the discounts ( type CAPTCOLLIER ) as a discount code they're 93 dollars normally 159.00


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

Since this is likely something that won’t be used a ton, you might pick up one of the $150 Bass Pro specials.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

lonestargulfcoast said:


> Edit: most research I have done recommends rods from 2008- 2017ish, curious if anything new and exciting out there.


I have found faith in old reliables like 4/0 Penn you can buy them used cheap and the are proven battle wagons. For party boats a slightly longer rod can help you navigate the maze of lines around you. 
Study the currents I use lightest jig possible for currents.


----------



## Lafitte23 (Jun 25, 2008)

While we are on the subject of jigging, are "butterfly jigs" supposed to sort of flutter down while dropping? I've only tried fishing with one once and was expecting to be able to keep a little bit of slack in the line as it dropped. WRONG! Might as well have had a bowling ball on my line. It dropped as fast as I dropped the rod_! Was I doing something wrong?_ I was only in 50' of water and was maybe using a 6oz jig.


----------



## halenajuli (Dec 18, 2021)

I purchased a Portable Travel Graphite Baitcasting Fishing Boat Jigging rod from amazon. I only used this for traveling, but now I use it everywhere. Great rod at a really unbelievable price. Landed some big bluefin with this and had no problems. I got another and now use my Fiblinks more than any other rods I own.


----------

